

Twilio's Shadow: A proxy that aids continuous deployment testing - sunsu
https://github.com/twilio/shadow

======
douglasfshearer
Ilya Grigorik released em-proxy [1], three years ago, which carriers out a
similar role [2].

[1] <https://github.com/igrigorik/em-proxy>

[2] [http://www.igvita.com/2009/04/20/ruby-proxies-for-scale-
and-...](http://www.igvita.com/2009/04/20/ruby-proxies-for-scale-and-
monitoring/)

